# concerned after grooming



## WeNamedtheDogIndiana (Sep 20, 2017)

We took Indy for his first visit to the groomer. He was going in for a puppy visit- just to bathe, clip nails, clean up ears and sanitary trim. I am new at this and wanted a groomer where I could stay with him. Apparently ( according to this groomer) that is not done as we tend to baby our dogs. I went against my instincts and left him, requesting he not be crated and call when he is done. She said no problem.

When I picked him up he was in a crate, I did not realize the schnauzer face looking back at me was our Indy. We were not cutting his face- he is a sable and would lose his color and this was made very clear. She cut him in a schnauzer cut and I was so shocked(but very quiet) that I missed the other cues that things had gone terribly wrong. She then said he did not like his face messed with and was nippy ( only at the eyes). She implied she taught him a lesson with the dryer. She then went on how he was so good and patient about everything else ( ears, nails, etc) I ushered him and my 3 year old and just wanted to get home. When we settled in at home- I started seeing other issues. His private parts had cuts that were scabbing and he was behaving funny. We thought- ok this was stressful, he is reacting. We are now on day 4 and while he is always affectionate- he now is velcro. He will not leave us. He has to be pressed against one of us at all times. He is displaying a very submissive, almost afraid attitude. I am devastated. I am so worried that I just subjected him to something traumatizing. People mention depressed pups or a stress reactions- but now I am starting to get really concerned. My hope is that I am totally over reacting and nothing awful happened.

I had not planned on jumping in with drama here!! My hope is those of you who have been through grooming can give me insight. 
Thank YOU!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm sorry I don't have any insights to offer. But I am so very sorry this happened to you and Indy. How upsetting for you both.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Ugh that sounds like it wasn't a good experience with either of you! I'm so sorry. I've had the same groomers (husband and wife team) for 17 years but before that I had several experiences like you describe. I've never had one of my babies have lasting trauma/behavioral changes after a grooming though. I don't know what you can do to remedy that part, I hope someone with more experience on that can help you there.

Good groomers are really hard to find, word of mouth is your best bet. When I found mine it was after 4 different people recommended them, they had a waiting list to become a client. My groomers do not like "parents" to stay because they feel the dogs act up that is fairly common I think. But I also know that when we got to the groomer my baby ran up to the door and happily jumped into his groomers arms and licked their faces. I still have a photo off him standing on his hind legs looking in the sidelight window waiting for the shop to open.

Maybe try a mobile groomer next time? Places like Petsmart will let you wait for the dog and you can usually see what the groomers are doing, not sure how good the groomers are though.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We've made every mistake in the book, so I qualify as an expert! :wink2: Ricky got the Schnauzer look once, too! :surprise: Through trial and error we have found a groomer that we trust and you will too. I prefer to NOT be present when Ricky is brushed out, bathed, and/or trimmed. Ricky is well behaved when we are not present. When we are present, he tends to get "antsy." Groomers tend to find their job is easier if the owners aren't present. They can work more quickly and more efficiently when left to devote their complete attention to the dog they're working on. Some groomers have glass windows (sometimes with one way glass) so you can watch while your dog is being groomed without intruding. I prefer this approach. I also take my own shampoo, ICE conditioner, combs and brushes and insist they use my preferences on Ricky. I also take a small bag of treats to give Ricky periodically while they are working on him. We use small pieces of dehydrated banana. Take a photo or picture of what you want Indy to look like after trimming (you will find all kinds of different looks here on HF) to give them an idea of the look you are after.

When we go to the groomer, Ricky runs ahead of me on his leash and scratches on the door to let him in. He loves going to the groomer because he knows he's going to get those treats! I don't have a problem with putting him a crate at the groomers. It keeps him safe (especially from other dogs there who might be stressed) and out of the way. Although I was opposed to crates in the beginning, I now think crate training is good for a dog and sometimes Ricky will retreat to his crate during the day when he wants a peaceful snooze (we leave it unlatched during the day and Ricky has learned how to open the door with his nose and paw).

For the good news, Indy will recover quickly - emotionally and sartorially. You have now eliminated one groomer from your list. Pay some impromptu visits to groomers and watch what is going on, BEFORE Indy's next visit. Make a visit to the groomer a fun experience for Indy with treats as you enter the facility, treats for the groomer to give him (DON'T ALLOW THEM TO USE THEIR TREATS), and more treats you give him when you pick him up. Your story is not the first we have heard here on HF. Most of us have gone through a similar experience.

Enjoy your Indy and keep us posted on his progress.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

What a horrible experience. I am so sorry for you and Indy. Please keep us updated on his progress. I hope someone has information that will help.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux's penis was injured by a vet technician who was shaving his belly with one of those electric shavers. He had never experienced that before and this was done out of my sight. I didn't recognize what had happened until I returned home. He would tremble in the car, was fearful of strangers, and didn't want anyone to pick him up or pet him whom he didn't recognize. 

He has overcome it now,(except for trembling in the car) but not without a concerted effort on my part to rebuild his trust in strangers. It helps if you can avoid the groomers (any groomers) or the vet for awhile. When you are around people and have Indy with you, tell them to ignore him. Let him do all the sniffing and exploring. Get him exposed to as many nonthreatening situations and people as possible. Have people come to Indy's house and encourage them to let Indy be near them without reaching out to pet him until he acts like he is really comfortable with them. It took Tux about 5 months to relax. Ironically the one thing that caused the biggest change was having to stay in a large hotel during Hurricane Irma with 245 other dogs and their owners. The dogs were well behaved and hung out in the lobby while the people on the opposite ends of the leashes, gabbed with each other and ignored the dogs. Tux witnessed that other dogs didn't mind strangers. The "strangers" could have cared less about approaching him, so he adjusted really fast after that. Now he seems eager to have people acknowledge him.

This is the most critical time of Indy's life when he learns about the outside world. He needs exposure, but with every assurance that it will be a pleasant experience until he gains more confidence. This is more important than a professional bath. I do all of Tux's grooming for those reasons. He had to go back to the vet a short while ago, but we saw a male doctor instead of the female. He seemed fine with him. Good luck. Try not to stress or Indy will pick up on it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I feel a little differently than Ricky's Papi. I will never, EVER leave my dogs alone with a groomer. If the groomer has a problem with me being there, then I find another groomer. HOWEVER, I am also VERY careful not to encourage any poor behavior or to coddle them. (which tends to make bad behavior worse) As long as I am comfortable that the groomer is safer my dogs. (and if I weren't they would already be out of there) I stand back and let the groomer work unless they ask for help with something. (for instance, when Kodi needs his "private parts" trimmed, his hair is so long, it can be helpful for the groomer for me to hold his "skirt" up out of the way) If one of my dogs starts to get fussy on the table, I don't say a word... I turn and walk out of the room. When they are quiet, I walk back in and stand quietly, away from the table again. They have all learned VERY quickly, that nasty behavior gets them NOTHING... Except that I am no longer with them. They stop quickly.

I usually groom them myself these days, but Pixel is going for a trim with a new groomer tomorrow! She's a friend of mine from obedience school,and I know she will be gentle with Pix and listen to my requests. But I will STILL be in the room.


----------



## WeNamedtheDogIndiana (Sep 20, 2017)

WoW! You guys are the best! I so appreciate the support and knowing that I am not the only one who has blown it ( pun intended) when finding the right groomer. 
I honestly feel a lot better reading your experiences and advice. 
Luckily Indy has always loved going to the vet and my hope it that this wont affect that relationship. 
I cannot tell you how much this has helped! Thank you so much-Kim


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I feel a little differently than Ricky's Papi. I will never, EVER leave my dogs alone with a groomer.


Yes, everyone has a different way of doing things. There is no one right or wrong way.......it just depends. Ultimately it is our responsibility to take care of our dogs the best way we know how. We were fortunate to find a good groomer who we trust. She would have no problem with us being present but we think it makes it more difficult for her and Ricky if we stay. We try not to be "helicopter owners" when it is not necessary. That would all change if we had a bad experience with her. So far, so good.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, everyone has a different way of doing things. There is no one right or wrong way.......it just depends. Ultimately it is our responsibility to take care of our dogs the best way we know how. We were fortunate to find a good groomer who we trust. She would have no problem with us being present but we think it makes it more difficult for her and Ricky if we stay. We try not to be "helicopter owners" when it is not necessary. That would all change if we had a bad experience with her. So far, so good.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Yep! Absolutely!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We just got home from Shama's main groomer who had been recommended by several people, including Havanese owners. Shama doesn't run in and lick her groomer's face, and she trembles if we put her up on the counter while chatting with our groomer before leaving her. But then we leave her, and our groomer assures us she stops trembling and doesn't show signs of being stressed. Our groomer told us that dogs will behave very differently when they think their owners might "rescue" them. So we trust her. We go a couple of blocks away and have dinner. In less than an hour, we go back and find Shama running around after Chunk, the cat who belongs to our groomer (isn't that a funny name?) In an ideal world, we would have a one-way mirror in order to watch the grooming, but that's not an option at this salon.

I was very sorry to hear about your experience. Luckily it sounds like Indy will recover. Keep us posted . . .


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Indy's grooming experience. I went through many shocking haircuts for years with my first Havanese!!! We've had a home groomer for five years that is wonderful. Scout and Truffles love her! Although the groomer and I visit while while she's grooming I need to stay away from the table. There's absolutely no talking when trimming their faces. Plus I've learned a lot watching her. It would be great if you could find a home groomer.


----------



## careng (Nov 1, 2017)

I drive 2025 minutes from home Togo tommy groomer. She schedules each individual appointment so that the dogs aren’t crated. My Winnie hates the car, occasionally still gets car sick but it is much better than when she was younger. I add that because there are 2 PetSmart grooming shops near me. They do an ok job but I feel that my dogs get more individual attention, she does a great job, and costs less the pet smart. S okey went to her for the first time yesterday and she was awesome with him. He is very squirmy but she had her assistant help her (her twin boy and girl who ar in8 th grade). They help her plus they then play with and snuggle with the dogs when she is done. Biggest problem I found with the chain groomers is the very quick to want to shave down if there’s a couple of mats. When I’ve used a private groomer that either works in their own shop for in their home they’re willing to try to come out the mats specially if it’s just a few. I would take him to a groomer that you find that has very good ratings people you know etc. and go for a visit first without a grooming just visit have a pat him etc. just so that he’s more comfortable. Good luck


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

careng said:


> Biggest problem I found with the chain groomers is the very quick to want to shave down if there's a couple of mats. When I've used a private groomer that either works in their own shop for in their home they're willing to try to come out the mats specially if it's just a few.


I agree. I was nervous taking Shama to our groomer a few times when she was really matted. Our groomer was always able to work out the mats without shaving her down. A word of advice to all new puppy owners, brush/comb DAILY to keep on top of the matting. Spray on a leave in conditioner or diluted conditioner or just water in order to not brush/comb dry hair. Hold the fur close to the skin in order to work out the mats further out without pulling on your poor baby's skin!


----------



## WeNamedtheDogIndiana (Sep 20, 2017)

careng said:


> I drive 2025 minutes from home Togo tommy groomer. She schedules each individual appointment so that the dogs aren?t crated. My Winnie hates the car, occasionally still gets car sick but it is much better than when she was younger. I add that because there are 2 PetSmart grooming shops near me. They do an ok job but I feel that my dogs get more individual attention, she does a great job, and costs less the pet smart. S okey went to her for the first time yesterday and she was awesome with him. He is very squirmy but she had her assistant help her (her twin boy and girl who ar in8 th grade). They help her plus they then play with and snuggle with the dogs when she is done. Biggest problem I found with the chain groomers is the very quick to want to shave down if there?s a couple of mats. When I?ve used a private groomer that either works in their own shop for in their home they?re willing to try to come out the mats specially if it?s just a few. I would take him to a groomer that you find that has very good ratings people you know etc. and go for a visit first without a grooming just visit have a pat him etc. just so that he?s more comfortable. Good luck


Sadly this was the owner of the shop. It is her and one assistant. I had heard good things.... be this was not from a small dog/ havanese family.


----------



## careng (Nov 1, 2017)

WeNamedtheDogIndiana said:


> Sadly this was the owner of the shop. It is her and one assistant. I had heard good things.... be this was not from a small dog/ havanese family.


Have experience with small dogs makes a difference. Where do 
you live? Maybe you could post on the forum for anyone in your area and see if anyone from here can recommend someone.


----------

